# Alternative zu Beadfiltern



## Nordic Wings (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich möchte euch meine Erfahrung im Bereich der gepumpten Filteranlagen an Koiteichen teilhaben lassen, welche ich inzwischen sammeln konnte.

Ich habe an einem 100m³ Teich zwei 12m³/h Sandfilteranlagen, eine saugt über einen umgekehrten Bodenablauf, eine über Skimmer, dann beide in die Biostufe und zurück in den Teich. Der Teich wird parallel mit 4 großen Luftplatten belüftet.
Was interessant ist, ich habe viel herum experimentiert im Punkte des Filtermaterials. Ziel des ganzen war es, einen preisgünstigen Kompromiss zum Beadfilter zu finden. Nach jeder Menge Rückschläge (Teich nicht sauber, Filter permanent verstopft etc.) habe ich 100kg Filterglaskugeln inden Sandfiltern im Einsatz. Was soll ich sagen, es funktioniert perfekt. Selbst das gröbere Material, welches normalerweise durch eine Vorreinigung entfernt werden sollte, führt nicht zur Verstopfung der Filter. Ich muss momentan 1x pro Woche rückspülen, ansonsten läuft die Anlage wartungsfrei. Als Fischbesatz tummeln sich ca. 22 Kois von 5 - 60cm, dazu noch einige Goldfische und __ Shubunkin.

Zu den Kosten:

2x Filteranlage inkl. Pumpe: 379,00 EUR
100kg Filterglaskugeln: 192 EUR
Biostufe inkl. Füllmaterial: 350 EUR
Umgekehrter Bodenablauf & Skimmer: 98 EUR
Teichbelüftung: 220 EUR
Kleinmaterial: 150 EUR

Gesamtkosten Filtertechnik: 1389 EUR.

Wenn man dazu die Preise für Beadfilter inkl. Zubehör rechnet, ist das ganze eine Überlegung wert.

Falls jemand von euch Interesse an dieser Art von __ Filtersystem hat, ich stelle euch auf Wunsch gerne die Bezugsquellen (natürlich kostenfrei) per PN zur Verfügung.

Gruß Stefan

PS: Bitte entschuldigt die schlechte Bildqualität (hatte nur mein Phone griffbereit)


----------



## scholzi (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Beadfiltern*

Servus Stefan
Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, benutzt du die Sandfilteranlage als Vorfilter vor der Biostufe!
Hast solange immer gröberes Filtermaterial ausprobiert bis nichts mehr verstopft!

Auch bei einem Beadfilter kommt ein Spaltsieb/Bogensieb davor!
Und die Vorteile von diesen Siebfiltern, sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen!


----------



## Joerg (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Beadfiltern*

Hi Stefan,
du hast deinen Sandfilter zum Beadfilter umgebaut.
Da Sandfilter relativ günstig zu bekommen sind, ist das wohl eine etwas günstigere Lösung.

Welche Erfahrungen hast du denn mit dem Durchfluss gemacht?
Durch die Glaskugeln sollte etwas mehr gefördert werden als mit Sand.

Dein Teich ist relativ groß. Da reicht es möglicherweise auch ohne Vorfilter zu arbeiten.
In der Regel verursachen die Sandfilter recht hohe Kosten wegen der benötigten Pumpenleistung.

Ist sicher eine Alternative und mein Bekannter hat so einen Sandfilter an seinem Teich im Einsatz.
Solange du keinen Gewinn damit erziehlst, kannst du gerne die Bezugsquellen einstellen.


----------



## Nordic Wings (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Beadfiltern*

Hallo Scholzi,

eigentlich benutze ich beide Sandfilter als mechanische als auch als biologische Filter. Die Haupt - Bio - Filterung erfolgt jedoch extern.

Die Glaskugeln haben dieselben Eigenschaften wie Beads, nur das sie eben nicht oben schwimmen. Ich hatte erst mit einer Korngröße bis 0,5 angefangen, bin jetzt bei 1,0 - 1,5. Diese Korngröße hat sich bestens bewährt.

Natürlich ist ein Bogensieb etc. sehr sinnvoll und funktioniert super, leider ist das bei einem reinen gepumpten Teich nur sehr aufwändig umsetzbar (erst in das Sieb pumpen, dann in die Sandfilter), bei einem System, welches im Mixed Mode gebaut werden kann, würde ich auch einen Trommler oder ein Bogensieb / Siebfilter einsetzen.

Hallo Jörg,

Der Durchfluss ist in der Tat größer als bei Sandfüllung. Das hört man schon beim Arbeitsgeräusch der Pumpen, da sie weniger Druck aufbringen müssen, laufen Sie bedeutend ruhiger. Die Durchflussmenge ist leicht höher als angegeben. Einen Nachteil hat das ganze jedoch - wie Du erwähntest - der höhere Stromverbrauch. Damit muss man leben können.

Ich habe keinerlei Interesse daran, damit Geld zu verdienen (muss ich auch nicht). Wenn ich jemanden mit den Infos helfen kann, dann mache ich das gerne. Weil, wenn ich mal Infos brauche, wird mir hier ja auch unentgeltlich geholfen.

Hier sind die direkten Links:

http://http://www.ebay.de/itm/25-Kg-Filterglaskugeln-statt-Filtersand-Quarzsand-Pool-Glaskugeln-Glasperlen?item=221015745191&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D3%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D8293904922024590880

http://http://www.ebay.de/itm/200718045524?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/110854657720?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Gruß Stefan


----------



## h-th (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Beadfiltern*

Hallo Stefan,

hört sich interessant an mit den Glaskugeln im Sandfilter. Ich habe auch einen Sandfilter im Einsatz.
Muß am Sandfilter etwas geändert werden, oder nur Sand raus Filter reinigen und die gleiche Menge an Glaskugeln rein und fertig ist ?
Läuft der Sandfilter bei dir rund um die Uhr (wegen Stromverbrauch), oder hat er auch schon mal längere Standzeiten, wenn ja ist ist das dann mit Bakteien und Keimen?
Ist der Lauf der Pumpe dadurch deutlich leiser geworden ?


Ich freue mich schon auf deine Antwort!

Gruß Toni


----------



## Nordic Wings (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Beadfiltern*

Hallo Tobi,

genau wie du gesagt hast, Sand raus, sauber machen, gleiche Menge Filterglaskugeln rein, alles andere wie gehabt (Spülen, nachspülen, filtern etc.). Der Pumpenlauf ist definitiv leiser. Ich werde als nächstes die Messner Titatium Pumpe testen, die soll noch leiser laufen und schafft laut Messner 19m³ pro Stunde. Weil ich bastel gerade an einem Konzept für meinen neuen Teich, da sollen dann vielleicht sogar 2 von den Messner Titanium laufen, welche dann zwei Sandfilter speisen.

Momentan laufen beide Sandfilter 24 Stunden, demnächst werden die aber nur noch tagsüber 12 Stunden laufen. Das einzige, was durchläuft, ist die Belüftung.

Laut meiner Erfahrung macht das den Bakterien nichts aus, habe auch bei den Tests den Filter bis zu 12 Stunden abgeschaltet. Wasserwerte waren immer im grünen Bereich.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## h-th (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Beadfiltern*

Hallo Stefan,

Danke für deine professionelle Ausführung. Ich denke ich werden den Umbau beim nächsten erforderlichen Sandwechsel vornehmen.
Kannst du eine Aussage über folgende vorgehensweise machen ?

Der Filter ist immer mal wieder für meherer Tage ausser Betrieb(ich verwende den eigentlich nur um die Schwebealgen rauszufiltern, das funktioniert auch recht gut), da ich noch einen weiteren Filterstrang in Betrieb habe, Skimmer (50mm Schlauchleitung 12000 er Pumpe) und Bodenabsaugung (70mm Schlauchleitung 9000 er Pumpe)
gehen über einen Bogensiebfilter(der steht auf 1,70 Höhe, geht zur Zeit nicht anders) und von da aus in einen Pflanzfilter (ca 6000l-7000L).
Ist es richtig, bevor ich den Sandfilter abschalte eine Rückspülung zu machen?
Muß ich bevor ich den Sandfilter bei Bedarf wieder einschalte(nach mehreren Tagen) auch nochmal eine Rückspülung machen ?

Gibt es Erfahrungswerte, wie lange die Standzeit der Glaskugeln ist ??

Das sind wohl Fragen über Fragen, aber vielleicht hast du eine Antwort.

aber schon mal Danke !

Gruß Toni


----------



## Joerg (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Beadfiltern*



Nordic Wings schrieb:


> Laut meiner Erfahrung macht das den Bakterien nichts aus, habe auch bei den Tests den Filter bis zu 12 Stunden abgeschaltet. Wasserwerte waren immer im grünen Bereich.


Hallo Stefan,
das deine Werte in Ordnung sind nehme ich dir bei dem Volumen gerne ab. 
Eigentlich ist ein Sandfilter oder auch ein umgerüsteter Sandfilter nur bedingt ein guter Biofilter.
Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und die Rückspülungen lassen kaum den Aufbau eines dicken stabilen Biofilms zu.

Was ich etwas bezweifle ist, dass viele Bakterien in dem kleinen Raum 12 Stunden ohne Sauerstoff überleben.
Es bilden sich dann anarorobe, die sich dann von den abgestorbenen ernähren.
Bei Versorgung mit Sauerstoff dann wieder in die andere Richtung.

Ein reiner Biofilter sollte 24h laufen, damit sich ein stabiler Biofilm aufbauen kann.


----------



## Nordic Wings (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Beadfiltern*

Hallo Toni,

Vor dem Ausshalten würde ich kurz Rückspülen, um die Algen zu entfernen.
Wenn der SaFi mehrere Tage nicht in Betrieb ist, dann *unbedingt* als erstes Rück- & Nachspülen! 

Die Glaskugeln haben eine Standzeit von 5 Jahren, danach sollten sie getauscht werden. Ansonsten sind die sehr pflegeleicht. Welches Spaltsieb verwendest Du, könntest Du mal ein Foto von Deiner Technik einstellen? Bin mal neugierig 

Hallo Jörg,

Hm, ich denke mal das Du da recht haben wirst, im SaFi dürfte es ziemlich eng werden mit Sauerstoff (habe ich echt nicht betrachtet, mein Fehler). 

Ich bin vom Gesamtsystem ausgegangen, hier inkl. externen Biofilter. Der Biofilter hat ja ein größeres Volumen, da dürften die Bakkies ehr überleben.

Gruß Stefan

PS: So sieht die momentane Technikplanung für meinen 50m³ Koiteich aus:

Bodenablauf & Skimmer -> 2x Messner Titanium -> 2x SaFi mit Filterglas -> Eiweissabschäumer mit Ozoneinmischung -> UVC zur Restozonvernichtung -> __ HEL-X Biostufe -> Koiteich. Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Joerg (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Beadfiltern*

Hallo Stefan,
dein Gesamtsystem ist sicher weniger empfindlich. Solange die genügend Sauerstoff haben, halten die es ohne Futter schon mal länger aus.

Bei dem Koiteich würde ich wegen der laufenden Kosten nicht unbedingt auf SaFi setzen.
Überlege mal, ob dich langfristig nicht ein Trommelfilter günstiger kommt.
Es lässt sich mit weniger Pumpenleistung deutlich mehr Wasser filtern und die "Rückspülung" erfolgt ja automatisch.


----------



## h-th (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Beadfiltern*

Hallo Stefan,

nochmal Danke für deine Antwort. Ja Bilder werde ich mal einstellen. Ich habe mich aber kurzfristig entschlossen einen gebrauchten Mamovlieser hier im Forum zu kaufen, den werde ich nächste Woche abholen und einbauen. Ich habe folgendes vor: Skimmer(12000er Pumpe) und die beiden Saugleitungen vorerst über die 8000er Pumpe speisen meinen Bogensiebfilter (200er Bogensieb)diesen werde ich so positionieren um den Vliesfilter zu speisen. Von da aus geht es dann in meinen Pflanzfilterteich. Der filterteich speist dann über eine externe Optimax 12000 den Schwimmteich. Da ich den Bogensiebfilter nun deutlich niedriger positionieren möcht wie bisher, kann es durchaus sein das mein Bogensiebfilter die Wassermenge nicht schaft. (12000l und 8000 l) Wenn das so ist werde ich nur die Bodenabsaugung (8000er Pumpe) in den BoFi leiten und den Skimmer mit der 12000er Pumpe direkt in den Vliesfilter. Achso vor dem BoFi habe ich eine UVC 75 Watt installiert. Den Sandfilter werde ich erstmal in Reserve halten, bis ich weiss, wie das mit dem Vliesfilter funktioniert. Wenn ich den Umbau fertig habe, werde ich berichten und Bilder einstellen.

so jetzt geh ich pennen.....

Gruß Toni


----------



## Joerg (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Beadfiltern*

Toni,
ein VF ist schon schön, da er gut filtert und das Rückspülen entfällt.
Mein neuer ist schon eingegraben, da es ein Schwerkraft ist, aber leider noch nicht angeschlossen.

Deine Teichgröße ist für diesen schon Grenzwertig, da er nicht ganz so viel Durchsatz schafft.
Es könnte also sein, dass dir der Vliesverbrauch irgendwann Kopfschmerzen bereitet. 
Das hängt aber vom Besatz (Schmutzfracht) und den verschiedenen Vliessorten ab.

Glückauf mit dem neuen. Ich denke er wird erst mal deine Erwartungen übertreffen. 

Das vorschalten eines Bogensiebfilters ist nur bedingt sinnvoll, da sich in dem VF ein Filterkuchen entwickelt, der durch die gröberen Partikel eher an Effektivität gewinnt.
Ich denke eine Bypass Filterung würde mehr Sinn machen. Von dem Bogensiebfilter direkt in den Pflanzfilterteich. Der kommt mit der Restfracht an feinen Partikeln gut aus.
Den VF als Feinfilter für die Wasserklarheit mit der 8m³ Bodenabsaugung beschicken. Er sollte eigentlich schon etwas mehr als 8m³ abkönnen. 

Berichten und Bilder einstellen klingt toll.


----------



## h-th (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Beadfiltern*

Hallo Joerg,

hab mal wieder Zeit gefunden hierrein zu schauen. 
Deinen Vorschlage mit dem Bogensieb finde ich gut und den werde ich auch so umsetzen. Ich habe nun folgendes vor: 
Den Skimmer als Bypass über die 12000er Pumpe in den BoFi und von dort direkt in den Pflanzfilter.
Die Bodenabsaugung über eine neue 18000er Pumpe (kommt hoffentlich diese Woche noch) in den VF und von dort über 2 getrennte per Kugelhahn regelbare Leitungen eine davon in den Pflanzfilter und die andere wieder in den Schwimmteich.
Ich denke ich muß nicht immer das gesamte Wasser durch den Pflanzfilter schicken, da dies meine Biostufe is tund dort die Fließgeschwindigkeit nicht zu stark sein soll.
vom Pflanzfilterteich geht es über eine 12000 er Optimax in den Schwimmteich.

Eine Frage noch, ist es sinnvoll den Pflanzfilterteich mit einer Luftpumpe zu belüften ?

PS den VF habe ich in Betrieb genommen und verrichtet schon seine "Drecksarbeit".

Nach dem Umbau (vielleicht am Wochenende) werde ich Bilder einstellen und weiter berichten.

Danke für die Tippstoll


Gruß Toni


----------

